# Chevy Astro Van What To Tow?



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

Our friends just saw our new outback. Now she wants one. (big suprise) they are towing a pop up now. They only have a chevy astro van. Its a bull.. could she tow a ob? if so what one. Thanks


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry. No Outback with the Astro Van.

Ed


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Negative Ghostrider!









I agree, no OB. Tell her to get another TV and then their options will improve......Sorry.

Mike


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

She could just barely tow an 18' or 21' OB, but it would be just at the edge of the being usable. I own a Safari van and it will tow up to 5500 lbs and I have pulled a heavier trailer with it before, but I would have to agree that it is not the best situation. The drive train and chassis are the same as an S-10 pickup, so it does have the guts but the wieght of these things are at the top end of being safe for the long haul. I'm under the opinion that you need to get more TV than you think you need, it's better to err on the side of safety.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Towing capacity on an Astro is 5400 lbs. Even with a 21RS they would exceed the towing limits.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

NO


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Danger! Danger!

I saw an Astro towing a TT one time and remember thinking to myself "Those people are nuts!".

I say ditch the Astro and pick up something a little heavier duty...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

18RS....maybe? Upgrade the TV first! We pull a 23RS with our F150 SuperCrew and at times, it is all our truck can handle (bearing in mind the windy West Texas highway conditions and steep canyon climbs etc.).

-CC


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

love the motor wings Rollrs45!!!

and I concur with the ruling on the Astro van...a big negative.


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

The folks I bought mine from towed it with an Astro.

Maybe that's how I ended up with it at such a good price.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

That's a negative ghost rider


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

braaady -

Please do all of your friends here on OB.com a favor and when/if your friends decide to take the OB for a tow behind the Astro let everyone know so we can clear OFF THE HIGHWAY.

Please advise your friends there there a MANY accidents on the highways caused by persons attempting to do as they are considering. Other peoples lives are at stake too.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Fighting Irish said:


> love the motor wings Rollrs45!!!
> 
> and I concur with the ruling on the Astro van...a big negative.


Ahhhhhh. Only a few can recognize what they are! Ride safe!

Rudy! Rudy! Rudy!









Mike


----------



## braaady (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah I didn't know, I wasn't sure about an 18. We were new at all this. Are dealer said we could tow with our jeep v8 Before we got a new tv. Let me tell you how scared I was with the Jeep/Ob combo. But Mine is a 26. I told them to get a bigger tv or try a hybrid. ( I also didnt know if ob made hybrids). I might have not purchased the OB if they dealer was honest. But we found a new TV pretty fast. Went from the jeep 5000 to a land rover 7400. The wheelbase may be a little short but not so bad that we feel it. 
Thanks I will tell them. My girlfriend is going to be sooo upset. She has 6 kids. (yes I said six) so they do need a bigger TT and a Big Tv they can't do with a pick up. or small suv. I think dodge ram makes a big van. I will tell them to check that out.


----------

